# Rustburg, VA - Toby XL Senior



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Toby URGENT: Petfinder

*More About Toby URGENT*










Toby URGENT is up-to-date with routine shots. 
*My Contact Info*


Humane Society for Campbell County
Rustburg, VA
(434) 821-3034


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Already posted in non-urgent....
________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## KarinB (Jul 27, 2005)

He can be moved to safe - I believe he went to VGSR


----------

